# The Right to Keep and Bear Arms -- CCW Explanation



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I put this video together for the purpose of informing my friends, family and others why I choose to exercise my right to keep, and bear, arms. It is a concept that seems strange, foreign and even a bit weird to people who have never thought through the issues carefully.

How have you helped people understand your position on the Second Amendment? What have you found to be the most helpful way to move a conversation in a positive direction when these issues come up?

*Here's the video.*


----------

